# Can I take down a message?



## Kimaunz

Hi,

In a telephone conversation, is it okay to say "Can I take down a/your message?" instead of "Can I take a/your message?"? I know "Can I take a/your message?" is usually used.


----------



## lingobingo

What would you mean by that? To “take something down”, in this sort of context, usually means to write it [down] on paper.


----------



## Kimaunz

Yes, you're right. What I mean by "Can I take down a/your message?" is "Can I note down a/your message?". The meanings of the two sentences are a little different. Does it sound weird?


----------



## Hermione Golightly

Yes, unless I have misunderstood. 'Take down' means to write down in this context. Now, I don't know about you but I always write down messages. I say "Can I take a message?" or "Can I give (name ) a message?"


----------



## lingobingo

Kimaunz said:


> Yes, you're right. What I mean by "Can I take down a/your message?" is "Can I note down a/your message?". The meanings of the two sentences are a little different. Does it sound weird?


I’m still confused. Is this a message for someone else, on a business landline? Maybe you mean “Do you mind if I write your message down [so that I don’t forget what you’ve said]?”.


----------



## Kimaunz

lingobingo said:


> I’m still confused. Is this a message for someone else, on a business landline? Maybe you mean “Do you mind if I write your message down [so that I don’t forget what you’ve said]?”.


What I mean is this. Is "Can I take down a/your message?" an acceptable or passable expression in a telephone conversation even though "Can I take a/your message?" is usually used? Simple as that.


----------



## lingobingo

It’s not simple. You know what you mean, but we don’t, because you haven’t explained it properly.


----------



## Kimaunz

Okay. Thanks.


----------



## Hermione Golightly

It sounds as if you are asking permission to write down their message. I doubt you mean that.


----------



## Language Hound

In the context of a telephone call:
Can I take down a/your message?
Can I take a message?


----------



## Kimaunz

Language Hound said:


> In the context of a telephone call:
> Can I take down a/your message?
> Can I take a message?


Thank you. How about "Can I take your message?"? Does it sound right? I guess "Would you like me to take a message?" is an acceptable expression.


----------



## Tegs

Kimaunz said:


> How about "Can I take your message?"? Does it sound right?


No. The only one that sounds right is "Can I take a message?" That's the idiomatic choice. Everything else will be unidiomatic and odd in this context.


----------



## Kimaunz

Tegs said:


> No. The only one that sounds right is "Can I take a message?" That's the idiomatic choice. Everything else will be unidiomatic and odd in this context.


Thank you. How about "Would you like me to take a message?"? Does it sound okay? I'm almost sure it sounds okay.


----------



## Tegs

The usual way of asking that question is "Would you like to leave a message?" Your suggestion is not grammatically incorrect, but it's unidiomatic.


----------



## Kimaunz

Okay. Thanks, Tegs.


----------



## Kimaunz

I don't understand why the sentence "Would you like me to take a message?" is not a good expression to use in a telephone conversation. It seems to me that I saw the expression in a book.


----------



## Kimaunz

Suppose two people on the phone know each other pretty well and one person says, "Would you like me to take a call?", then does it sound all right?


----------



## lingobingo

What do you mean by “take a call”? It makes no obvious sense. 

If someone else’s phone was ringing, it would make sense if you asked them “Would you like me to take this call [for you]?”. But I can’t think of any situation in which you’d ask if you should take “a” call.


----------



## Kimaunz

lingobingo said:


> What do you mean by “take a call”? It makes no obvious sense.
> 
> If someone else’s phone was ringing, it would make sense if you asked them “Would you like me to take this call [for you]?”. But I can’t think of any situation in which you’d ask if you should take “a” call.


Sorry, I meant "take a message". It was a mistake, so I corrected it.

Corrected version: 
Suppose two people on the phone know each other pretty well and one person says, "Would you like me to take a message?", then does it sound all right?
<Copied so that it appears in the proper place in the discussion. Cagey, moderator>


----------



## lingobingo

Yes, it’s possible. But it would be more likely for someone to say “Would you like me to give him/her/them a message?” – assuming they rang to talk to a certain person who isn’t there?


----------



## lingobingo

It sounds fine, in a context where you’re answering on someone else’s behalf and offering to take a message for them – but you seem very reluctant to confirm that, for some reason. How well you and the caller know each other is irrelevant.


----------



## Hermione Golightly

If they are talking to each other, what sort of message would need to be taken?


----------



## Kimaunz

lingobingo said:


> It sounds fine, in a context where you’re answering on someone else’s behalf and offering to take a message for them – but you seem very reluctant to confirm that, for some reason. How well you and the caller know each other is irrelevant.


Reading your reply, I assume that, although there's a little difference in meaning between "Can I take your message?"and "Would you like me to take a message?", either of the expressions can be used in a context where one person asks if there is a message from the other person. If I'm wrong, I don't know the difference.


----------



## lingobingo

The only real difference between those two is that “*your* message” is specific, so it implies that you already know or assume that the person has a particular message to give. But if you just say “a message”, you’re making no such assumption.


----------



## Kimaunz

A: Hello. Can I speak to Mr Kim, please?

B: Sorry, he's not available at the moment.

A: This is Jack Smith from Ace Computers. Do you know when I can speak to him?

B: He won't be back until 4 this afternoon. Can I take a message?

In the above phone conversation, is it possible to use "Would you like me to take a message?" in place of "Can I take a message?"?


----------



## lingobingo

Yes.


----------



## Kimaunz

Thanks, lingobingo.


----------



## Kimaunz

How does it sound if you say, "Can I take down a message?" instead of "Can I take a message?" in the above dialogue? Is it odd? In the sentence "Can I take a message?", I assume "take" means "write something down".


----------



## lingobingo

Yes, it’s a bit odd. A native speaker wouldn’t talk about “taking down” a message in this day and age. It’s the sort of expression that belongs to the days when all executives were men and all secretaries were women, who “took down” dictation in shorthand and then typed it out on a manual typewriter!


----------



## Kimaunz

Okay. Thanks again, lingobingo.


----------



## Kimaunz

How does it sound if I say, "Can I have a message?" in the above conversation?  Is it awkward?


----------



## lingobingo

That’s not at all idiomatic.


----------



## Hermione Golightly

Is there some reason why you don't like "Can I take/ give him a message?"?


----------



## Kimaunz

When you make a reservation for lunch or dinner at a restaurant on the phone, I suppose an employee might say, "May I have your name, please?" or "May I take your name, please?". However, if you want to ask if there is a message from the person who you are talking to on the phone, you usually use the word "take", not "have". So, it's kind of customary. Okay. Thanks.


----------



## Kimaunz

Hermione Golightly said:


> Is there some reason why you don't like "Can I take/ give him a message?"?


I read your reply, #4. I like "Can I give him/her a message?" or "Do you want me to give him/her a message?" too.


----------



## lingobingo

To be clear, however you describe taking a message, the point of the process is to pass on a message from the caller that’s destined for a particular person (typically whoever they rang to speak to but who was not available). There’s no way you just “take a message” without its having a specific destination. This aspect of it is something I fear you may not have grasped?


----------



## Kimaunz

lingobingo said:


> To be clear, however you describe taking a message, the point of the process is to pass on a message from the caller that’s destined for a particular person (typically whoever they rang to speak to but who was not available). There’s no way you just “take a message” without its having a specific destination. This aspect of it is something I fear you may not have grasped?


Your explanation I cannot grasp. Can you explain in easier terms?


----------



## lingobingo

Who are you taking a message for? Who is the intended recipient of the message?


----------



## Kimaunz

lingobingo said:


> Who are you taking a message for? Who is the intended recipient of the message?


It would be a third party.


----------



## Kimaunz

Kimaunz said:


> A: Hello. Can I speak to Mr Kim, please?
> 
> B: Sorry, he's not available at the moment.
> 
> A: This is Jack Smith from Ace Computers. Do you know when I can speak to him?
> 
> B: He won't be back until 4 this afternoon. Can I take a message?
> 
> In the above phone conversation, is it possible to use "Would you like me to take a message?" in place of "Can I take a message?"?


I guess I know now why "Can I take your message?" is odd in the above phone conversation.

A: Hello, Can I speak to Mr Kim, please?

B: Sorry, he's not available at the moment.

A: This is Jack Smith from Ace Computers. Do you know when I can speak to him? I have an important message to him.

B: Sorry, he won't be available until 4 this afternoon. Can I take your message?

In the above dialogue, I guess "Can I take your message?" makes good sense. Am I right, aren't I?


----------



## lingobingo

Yes, it makes sense if he’s already told you he has a message for him.


----------



## Kimaunz

Thanks, lingobingo.


----------



## Kimaunz

Kimaunz said:


> A: Hello. Can I speak to Mr Kim, please?
> 
> B: Sorry, he's not available at the moment.
> 
> A: This is Jack Smith from Ace Computers. Do you know when I can speak to him?
> 
> B: He won't be back until 4 this afternoon. Can I take a message?
> 
> In the above phone conversation, is it possible to use "Would you like me to take a message?" in place of "Can I take a message?"?


In the above dialogue, is it okay to say, "Can I take a message to him?" or "Can I take a message for you?" in place of "Can I take a message?"?


----------



## kentix

Neither one of those is customary, especially the first one.


----------



## Hermione Golightly

Just say "Can I take a message?". That's perfectly good for us so it's good for you too, don't you agree?


----------



## Kimaunz

Hermione Golightly said:


> Just say "Can I take a message?". That's perfectly good for us so it's good for you too, don't you agree?


I see what you mean, but I want to improve my English as a non-native speaker and I'm thinking of different possiblities. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Kimaunz

kentix said:


> Neither one of those is customary, especially the first one.


Do you mean "Can I take a message to him?" is odd and "Can I take a message for you?" is acceptable? I want to know which one is acceptable. Is neither one acceptable?


----------



## kentix

The first one is odd. You don't know how he's going to get the message and the other person doesn't need to know. Maybe he will come pick it up. Maybe you will call him or email him. Maybe you will write it on a piece of paper and take it to him. Maybe you will give it to someone else to take to him. Maybe you will give it to someone else to put on his desk.

None of that is important or worth saying. The important point is you are taking (i.e. receiving) the message and it will get to him.

*take*
31. to write down: [~ + object] to take notes.


----------



## Kimaunz

Okay, I understand. Thanks a lot for your clarification.


----------



## Gingerlime

It has been my experience the one “takes down a message” in the UK and “takes a message” in the US.


----------



## Andygc

Gingerlime said:


> It has been my experience the one “takes down a message” in the UK and “takes a message” in the US.


Not mine. I have been taking messages from people on the telephone who want to leave a message for about 60 years. I've never "taken down" a message. Where's the "down" I could take it to?


----------



## Wordy McWordface

Gingerlime said:


> It has been my experience the one “takes down a message” in the UK and “takes a message” in the US.


I agree with Andygc.  I see no reason to make that distinction.  We also take messages in the UK and take down messages in the US.


----------



## kentix

I agree that both could be used here. "Take" is probably much more common, though.


----------



## Gingerlime

Andygc said:


> Not mine. I have been taking messages from people on the telephone who want to leave a message for about 60 years. I've never "taken down" a message. Where's the "down" I could take it to?


I guess the same place that British police warn suspects that anything they say may be taken down and used in court. Down on paper.


----------



## kentix

We don't bother with that.

"Anything you say can and will be used against you in a court of law."


----------



## Edinburgher

Gingerlime said:


> It has been my experience the one “takes down a message” in the UK


I can't imagine where you made that experience.  Neither can Ngrams.


----------



## Myridon

Andygc said:


> Where's the "down" I could take it to?


Many years ago in my prime, office workers were supplied with pads of these forms to be place beside every phone so you could write down messages.  If someone's phone was ringing and they weren't there, you could pick up their phone and take a message by writing it down.


----------



## Andygc

Myridon said:


> take a message by writing it down


And? I take a message. I write it down. I don't take it anywhere.


----------



## Myridon

Andygc said:


> And? I take a message. I write it down. I don't take it anywhere.


You take it down onto the paper.
take down - WordReference.com Dictionary of English


> 1 to record in writing


This is from the Collins dictionary (the British one).


----------



## dojibear

Kimaunz said:


> Can I take *your *message?


This implies that the message already exists. What if it doesn't?


> Can I take a message?


This invites the caller to *create *a message, which you will ensure the callee receives.



> Can I *take down *a message?


This has already been discussed in post #48 (and others). It implies one method of recording and transferring the message.

It also implies writing down the exact words spoken, while "take a message" could just mean "pass on information", without the exact words.


----------



## Kimaunz

Gingerlime said:


> It has been my experience the one “takes down a message” in the UK and “takes a message” in the US.


Okay. Thank you for your reply. Then you think it is okay to use 'take down' in the phone conversation below in British English?

A:  Hello. Can I speak to Mr Kim, please?

B:  Sorry, he's not in right now. 

A:  This is Jack Smith from ABC computers. When do you think I can speak to him?

B:   I suppose he won't be back until 4 this afternoon. Can I take down a message?


----------



## Tegs

Kimaunz said:


> Okay. Thank you for your reply. Then you think it is okay to use 'take down' in the phone conversation below in British English?
> 
> A:  Hello. Can I speak to Mr Kim, please?
> 
> B:  Sorry, he's not in right now.
> 
> A:  This is Jack Smith from ABC computers. When do you think I can speak to him?
> 
> B:   I suppose he won't be back until 4 this afternoon. Can I take down a message?


If you want to know if it's idiomatic in British English, it's not.


----------



## Wordy McWordface

Tegs said:


> If you want to know if it's idiomatic in British English, it's not.


I agree.

_Can I take a message?_ or _Can I give him a message? _might be more normal.  

Forget about _down._


----------



## Kimaunz

Okay. Thanks for letting me know, Tegs.


----------



## Kimaunz

Wordy McWordface said:


> I agree.
> 
> _Can I take a message?_ or _Can I give him a message? _might be more normal.
> 
> Forget about _down._


Thank you, Wordy McWordface. Then, how does _Can I him a message for you? _sound?


----------



## Wordy McWordface

Kimaunz said:


> Thank you, Wordy McWordface. Then, how does _Can I him a message for you? _sound?


Is there a typo there?  A word missing?


----------



## Andygc

Myridon said:


> You take it down onto the paper.


No. I don't. As other BE speakers have said, we don't "take down" messages. There are contexts where I and others might take something down on paper, but not this one.


Wordy McWordface said:


> Forget about _down._





Tegs said:


> If you want to know if it's idiomatic in British English, it's not.


----------



## Myridon

Andygc said:


> No. I don't. As other BE speakers have said, we don't "take down" messages. There are contexts where I and others might take something down on paper, but not this one.


I accept that if you don't say it about messages, you don't say it about messages. But you acted as if it makes no sense to you. You do know that "take something down" means "write it on paper" so it makes sense.


----------



## Cagey

This thread is closed.

For those who are interested, it includes the customary ways to ask the question in American and British English.

There are other ways to express the idea that are not idiomatic but will probably be understood. If you prefer, you can use them or invent one of your own. If the person you are speaking to doesn't understand what you mean, they can ask. 

It is not the purpose of this forum to discuss all possible variations in the wording. 

Thank you to everyone who contributed to this thread. 

Cagey, 
moderator


----------

